# Kingston Hyperx Cloud 2 Headset Mikrofon- Mehr als enttäuscht...



## Speedy9898 (7. Mai 2016)

*Kingston Hyperx Cloud 2 Headset Mikrofon- Mehr als enttäuscht...*

nAbend,
Ich habe mir wie in dem alten Thread von mir angesprochen jetzt das Hyperx Cloud 2 besorgt.
Nun bin ich von der Mikrofon Qualität mehr als enttäuscht.
Ich habe einmal ein kleines Video gemacht.
Kingston Hyperx Cloud 2 - YouTube
Wenn jemand eine Idee hat, ob ich noch irgendwas ändern kann, so sagt's mir doch bitte.
Ansonsten schick ich das Teil zurück und verabschiede mich von Headsets 

Grüße Julian


----------



## olli1011 (7. Mai 2016)

*AW: Kingston Hyperx Cloud 2 Headset Mikrofon- Mehr als enttäuscht...*

onboard sound? die mics klingen teilweise ne ecke schlechter an schlechten onboard lösungen ?


----------



## Speedy9898 (7. Mai 2016)

*AW: Kingston Hyperx Cloud 2 Headset Mikrofon- Mehr als enttäuscht...*

Das Hyperx Cloud2 ist ein Usb Headset. Ich weiß das die auch nicht immer die geilsten sind, aber so schlecht ist das auch nicht.


----------



## Dragon AMD (7. Mai 2016)

*AW: Kingston Hyperx Cloud 2 Headset Mikrofon- Mehr als enttäuscht...*



Speedy9898 schrieb:


> Das Hyperx Cloud2 ist ein Usb Headset. Ich weiß das die auch nicht immer die geilsten sind, aber so schlecht ist das auch nicht.


Dont't use a usb headset!!!


----------



## Speedy9898 (7. Mai 2016)

*AW: Kingston Hyperx Cloud 2 Headset Mikrofon- Mehr als enttäuscht...*

Ich hatte vorher die Nicht Usb Variante (Hyperx Cloud 1). Klang genauso ******* trotz Soundkarte...


----------



## LukasGregor (7. Mai 2016)

*AW: Kingston Hyperx Cloud 2 Headset Mikrofon- Mehr als enttäuscht...*

Jap....die USB-Karte ist nicht unbedingt der Renner.

EDIT: das ist seltsam....das Mic hört sich normalerweise in Ordnung an.


----------



## Speedy9898 (7. Mai 2016)

*AW: Kingston Hyperx Cloud 2 Headset Mikrofon- Mehr als enttäuscht...*

Vorallem werden die ausgesprochenen ,,S'' total übersteuert...


----------



## JackA (7. Mai 2016)

*AW: Kingston Hyperx Cloud 2 Headset Mikrofon- Mehr als enttäuscht...*

Zum 20. mal, die Aufnahmequalität der kleinen Elektret-Standard-Mikros steht und fällt mit der Soundkarte. Ohne anständigen Verstärker = Aufnahmequalität beschissen, wie in deinem Video. Die Billig-USB-Soundkarte des Cloud 2 reißt das nicht raus, hätte ich dir aber vorm Kauf schon sagen können.
Selbst Soundkarten wie ne Asus Xonar DX haben nen beschissenen Mikro-Verstärker.
Anständige Soundkarte besorgen und gut is.


----------



## Speedy9898 (7. Mai 2016)

*AW: Kingston Hyperx Cloud 2 Headset Mikrofon- Mehr als enttäuscht...*

Ich habe mir vor dem Kauf diverse Videos angeschaut, wo auch Sound Aufnahmen mit der Usb Variante gemacht wurden.
Die klangen beiweitem nicht so schlecht wie diese.


----------



## Klinge Xtream (7. Mai 2016)

*AW: Kingston Hyperx Cloud 2 Headset Mikrofon- Mehr als enttäuscht...*



Speedy9898 schrieb:


> Ich hatte vorher die Nicht Usb Variante (Hyperx Cloud 1). Klang genauso ******* trotz Soundkarte...



An welcher SoKa denn? Ich hab mein baugleiches QPAD an einer Xonar DX und alle sind zufrieden (Ich und meine Zuhörer).


----------



## Speedy9898 (7. Mai 2016)

*AW: Kingston Hyperx Cloud 2 Headset Mikrofon- Mehr als enttäuscht...*

ASUS Xonar DG bulk, PCI (90-YAA0K0-0UBN0BZ) Preisvergleich | Geizhals Deutschland
An der


----------



## Hobbybastler1997 (7. Mai 2016)

*AW: Kingston Hyperx Cloud 2 Headset Mikrofon- Mehr als enttäuscht...*

die sollte das mikro aber anständig befeuern könne ich habe die selber bloß eben in pcie und meine Leute sind mit dem Ton auch wunderbar zufrieden


----------



## Speedy9898 (7. Mai 2016)

*AW: Kingston Hyperx Cloud 2 Headset Mikrofon- Mehr als enttäuscht...*

Du hast ja gehört wie die Usb Variante klingt. Das ist grausam


----------



## Hobbybastler1997 (7. Mai 2016)

*AW: Kingston Hyperx Cloud 2 Headset Mikrofon- Mehr als enttäuscht...*

gibt es denn gar keine Möglichkeit das ganze über die dg laufen zu lassen? hat es ein abnehmbares Kabel?


----------



## Klinge Xtream (8. Mai 2016)

*AW: Kingston Hyperx Cloud 2 Headset Mikrofon- Mehr als enttäuscht...*

Blöde Frage, aber hast du das HS schon über Klinke direkt an der Xonar DG gehabt? Wenn es da zu Störungen kommt, evtl. die SoKa nicht über der GraKa installieren,
sondern wenn möglich unten.


----------



## Speedy9898 (8. Mai 2016)

*AW: Kingston Hyperx Cloud 2 Headset Mikrofon- Mehr als enttäuscht...*

Das war ja nicht Sinn und Zweck der Sache. Ich hätte mir dafür nochmal einen Adapter kaufen müssen, was ich aber als nicht nötig befinde.
Das Teil geht jetzt zurück, Danke an alle helfenden 

Thread kann geschlossen werden


----------



## Hobbybastler1997 (8. Mai 2016)

*AW: Kingston Hyperx Cloud 2 Headset Mikrofon- Mehr als enttäuscht...*

hol dir ne gute kopfhörer ansteckmirkrofon kombi da fährst du deutlich besser mit


----------

